# My Flowerhorn... Please help!!!



## yamrajking (May 31, 2013)

I think My flowerhorn got caught by popeye...
Can I get the best solution Please.!!
2 days ago I noticed My flowerhorn wasn't eating *well let's put it like this.. he is trying to eat but for some reason.. he is not being able to swallow it.. end up spiting whatever he takes in..* *I tried feeding frozen egg york, frozen bloodworm, shrimps, Super Red, ROC* *also are egg york feedable to flowerhorn? I fed him egg york 5 days ago and ya that's the one and only time.. I didn't feed a lot of egg york to him tho.. TBH very little amount.. is this caused by eggyork?* if no what causes this diseases..?*
Today I noticed him having white liner around his eye... so I goggled for the more info.. 
I did get few solution.. but can't trust any sites...
I don't wanna lose this Flowerhorn... I'm with him since 1 yrs..!!
I need the most effective and best solution please..!!
I would really appreciate if solution will be in a bit detail..
I'm from Nepal and not everything *Medicine or other aqua stuffs* are available in my country..
THanks in advance..
*H2
Also how long can he endure this disease? My tank is 48*18*24
Should I transfer him to smaller tank for treatment? *yes i do have smaller tank too 24*15*24


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

I have never heard of anyone feeding their fish egg yolk. Most of the time, fish can't handle animal protein.
Can you tell us your water parameters?(Ammo, Nitrite, Nitrate, pH) How long has this tank been set up, and what size is it?(sounds like a 55 gallon)
Are there any other tank mates in with him?
I would do an immediate 25% WC and stop feeding him egg. Try feeding him a good quality fish pellet as a staple. Feeding him egg yolk could very well be the cause of his sickness. Keep his water clean and see if he gets better. If he keeps getting progressively worse, treat with antibiotics.


----------



## yamrajking (May 31, 2013)

Manafel said:


> I have never heard of anyone feeding their fish egg yolk. Most of the time, fish can't handle animal protein.
> Can you tell us your water parameters?(Ammo, Nitrite, Nitrate, pH) How long has this tank been set up, and what size is it?(sounds like a 55 gallon)
> Are there any other tank mates in with him?
> I would do an immediate 25% WC and stop feeding him egg. Try feeding him a good quality fish pellet as a staple. Feeding him egg yolk could very well be the cause of his sickness. Keep his water clean and see if he gets better. If he keeps getting progressively worse, treat with antibiotics.


Thanks!

I don't pretty much know about parameters :/
I don't know anything about Ammo, Nitrite, PH lvls... (PH kit is not available either  )
I saw this symptoms yesterday so I changed like 60% of my tank water... I've set heat lvl at 28 degree
*I've been doing same way of water change from past 1yrs.. I use the best methods available in my country... Do I need to post detail of my water changing process?*
yeah there are 5 blood parrots with him and one of them is like mate to him
What are the most common antibiotics.. How do I use them..!?


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

your water change schedule would be a good start. if there is a way for you to get one, you should try to get a liquid test kit for your aquarium. It will help you monitor the waste levels in your aquarium.
Are you sure that it is popeye? not an injury from his tank mates/bumping into decor? do you possibly have a picture of it so we can make sure?
If it's not popeye, and you treat with antibiotics, you will be unnecessarily treating your fish, wasting the meds and stressing him out.
if You can get ahold of some Furan-2, that would be your needed antibiotic. Be sure to transfer him to the smaller QT tank before dosing the whole 55 gallon. There will be directions on the container that the medication comes in.


----------



## yamrajking (May 31, 2013)

I rechecked him today.. and I'm like 100% sure it's a pop eye..!!


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

if you are 100% sure that it is popeye, then put him in a QT tank and treat him with some furan-2. Be sure to keep the water clean. Is the smaller tank cycled already?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Massive waterchanges since you don't have test kit available.Also Epsom salt,1 tablespoon per 5 gallons.Epsom salt is not salt so do not substitute.Waterchanges daily or every other at least as "true "popeye is usaully a symptom of some other issue(water quality). Here's a link about popeye recommending epsom salt.Don't hesitate as treatment must be timely and thourough.
Fish Pop-Eye


----------



## yamrajking (May 31, 2013)

Good Morning! 
Thanks for the replies..

I went to buy Epsom salt..
Unfortunately I didn't find any around.. neither at fish store nor at medical...
After quite a long search.. one of the medicine store had it... and it's in liquid form...
contain 8.30 ML per cylinder...
Can I go on with this or Solitude form is the only option?
If I can go on with this how many cylinder *8.30ml per cylinder* do I drop...
Sorry I'm not good converting quantity of solid into liquid form...

Thanks...


----------

